# home made saddle



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

Have any of ya'll thought about making your own saddle? I'm just curious about ya'lls thoughts and comments. I'm talking about buying a premade tree, I'm thinking about a Ralide tree, and slapping on cushions like the Specialzed. Like a Specialized/ McClellan hybrid. I have a few friends that have some interesting hobbies and are chomping at the bit to try this.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

If I was going to put the time and effort it takes to make a Saddle, I would not go with a Ralide Tree, they are OK, but as a Minimum I would go with a Steele Brand Tree Steele Saddle Tree LLC or maybe a Bowman http://www.saddletree.net/shop/index.php?l=product_list&c=10

They cost more than a Ralide, but well worth it.

For leather I might suggest Herman Oak, Wicket and Craig or Thoroughbred Leather from Sheridan Leather


.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice saddle, Andrew!
I barely have the smarts to buy the right saddle, let alone make one. My hat's off to those of you with that talent.


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

This first saddle is going to be the "learning what the heck we are doing saddle," so im not going to spend a fortune on this first onr.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

I’d recommend that you use a wood/rawhide tree. They are a lot better than anything I have seen yet, despite what synthetic tree makers will tell you. Besides, the extra you spend on the tree you will save by building it yourself. And, even if the first saddle is one you expect to get wrong and learn from your mistakes with – if the tree is a good one you can strip everything off and start it all over with a better idea of what you are doing.


----------

